# How often does your cat pee?



## GingerZ

How often does your cat pee each day? I'm trying to decide whether I'm being a neurotic new mother or not!


----------



## laurief

Counting the number of pees per day is a little neurotic, yes. ;-)

Relative to peeing, the only things to be concerned about are as follows:

Straining to urinate - If the cat is straining to urinate, cries, or otherwise seems distressed during urination, there's a problem.

Amount and frequently of urination - If the cat is frequently urinating tiny amounts or trying to urinate without expressing any urine at all, there's a problem.

Location - Urinating outside of the litterbox, esp. in plain view, indicates a problem.

Appearance of urine - Bloody or cloudy urine is a problem.

As long as your cat is urinating a good stream of normal looking pee in the litterbox without straining or distress, then number of pees per day is irrelevant.

Laurie


----------



## Heidi n Q

I don't usually count, but I know about how much waste *should* be in my scoop-box when I do evening chores and I do pay attention to consistency and any changes.
I'll count tonight when I scoop and give you a rough idea of our multi-cat household. I should be able to get a pretty good average with so many kitties.


----------



## eleftheria

Hello everyone.

I don't know whether this sounds reassuring but I was wondering the same thing myself!! I wanted to keep a diary or so too!!...

eleftheria


----------



## razzle

It's always a great idea to keep tract how much your cat pees, eats, drinks, behaviors, etc. Of course the more water they drink the more they will pee. It's good to have your cat drink a lot of water. It keeps cats hydrated. I clean my friend's cats' litterboxs 3 times a week and his 2 cats, which live in separate rooms, seem to average about 4 clumps a day. 

Kathy


----------



## Heidi n Q

9 adult cats:
24 pee and 10 poo
Adult cats averaged just under 3x peeing and 1x pooing, daily.

5 kittens approx 4-5mo old:
21 pee and 5 poo
Kitten pee was smaller clumps and they averaged 4x peeing and 1x pooing, daily.


----------



## GingerZ

Thanks Heidi.  It was a weird question so I appreciate you doing the research for me!

(turns out the thing that made me worry she wasn't peeing enough - a slight feeling of firmness in her tummy between her back legs - is probably constipation. That's not really any better than not peeing enough, but it gives us something to work with)


----------



## Heidi n Q

You're right ... but at least having something gives you a *known* factor to monitor. I actually think some of the most important things about being a pet owner are the powers of OBSERVATION and AWARENESS. When you know your cat's "normal" ... you are quicker at realizing when things are abnormal and usually have time for preventive instead of emergency solutions.


----------



## OctoberinMaine

That was an interesting question because I've wondered the same thing myself. Murphy doesn't seem to pee much -- maybe 3 times a day, and I wondered if that was abnormal.


----------



## Alpaca

Yes, very interesting indeed. But a nice to know piece of info. I think Miu does about 2-3 pees a day and 1 poo.

Heidi, that was some insane waste counting there.


----------



## Heidi n Q

Alpaca said:


> Heidi, that was some insane waste counting there.


 Nah. I've *always* been aware of how much animal waste I clean up. It is one of the best diagnostic tools available to us and the #1 reason why I dislike automatic litterboxes. 

It began with counting horse poos when I'd clean stalls and corrals and seemed to naturally shift over to scooping litterboxes. I'd never really *counted* the cat waste before, but I've always known about how much waste should be in the scoop-bin when I clean because it is almost always at the same time of day when I scoop.

The question posted was a good one. A _fabulous_ one, in fact. My having a multi-cat home, with adult cats in one area and kittens in another made for a good mini-study about litterbox habits. It was beneficial for *me* to visually see and learn that smaller kitten bladders = more pee clumps and the one-a-day poops let me know they are utilizing what I'm feeding in an efficient manner.

So yes, counting poops and pees *can* be beneficial! 
... just don't bring it up around the water cooler at work. :wink


----------

